# [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?



## Braineater (25. Juli 2016)

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_​_* 
► Inhaltsverzeichnis

*_*Einleitung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Eckdaten
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*​Zwischenfazit​* Innenleben
*​Der Sensor​* Gigabyte Xtreme Macro Engine
Grundlagen FAQ
*​Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem optischen Sensor und einem Lasersensor?
Was bedeutet DPI?
Was ist Mausbeschleunigung?
Was ist die Lift-Off Distanz?
Was ist die Polling Rate?
Was ist Angle-Snapping?
Was ist Jitter?​* Praxischeck*​*synthetische Tests
*​Enotus Mouse Tester
Mousetester by Microe
​Abtastrate​Einfluss der DPI auf die Sensorleistung​Der Pixart PMW 3988 im Vergleich​*Alltagseindrücke
*​* Fazit*​ 
_*
► Einleitung*_

Die XM300 ist Gigabyte's erste Maus unter dem Xtreme Gaming Label. Um die Gunst der Gamer zu erlangen setzt der taiwanische Grafikkarten und Mainboard  Hersteller auf einen präzisen PixArt PMW 3988 Sensor und haltbare  Omron Switches. Gekrönt wird das Ganze noch von einer konfigurierbaren RGB-Beleuchtung, was die  preisliche Positionierung von aktuell 37€ auf den ersten Blick sehr fair erscheinen lässt. Ob  Gigabyte hier einen echten Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp im Sortiment hat oder ob  man bei der Maus irgendwo größere Abstriche hinnehmen muss, dass  versuche ich im nachfolgenden Test zu klären.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an PCGH und Gigabyte für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen in mich als Lesertester.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ _*
► Verpackung und Lieferumfang*_

Die Gigabyte XM300 kommt in einer ansprechend gestalteten, schwarz-orangen Verpackung daher. Dabei gewährt die aufklappbare Front bei Bedarf bereits einen ersten Blick auf die, hinter einer durchsichtigen Plastikschale drapierte Maus. Neben der Schutzfunktion erfüllt die Kartonage natürlich auch ihre Aufgabe als Informationsträger mit Bravour und versorgt den interessierten Käufer mit den wichtigsten technischen Eckdaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Erfahrungsgemäß ist bei Mäusen in dem Preisbereich nicht mit einem umfangreichen Zubehör zu rechnen, genaugenommen eigentlich auch in höheren Preisbereichen nicht unbedingt. Umso schöner ist es zu sehen, dass Gigabyte der XM300 gleich zwei Sets Teflon-beschichteter Füße beigelegt hat. Sehr löblich, hier kann sich manch anderer Peripheriehersteller durchaus mal eine Scheibe abschneiden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*► Technische Eckdaten
*


*Bezeichnung *
 | Gigabyte XM300
*Größe (BxHxT) *
| 60x43x130mm
*Gewicht *
|102g
*Layout *
| Rechtshänder
*Anzahl Tasten*
 | 7
*Tastenmechanik *
| Omron D2FC-F-7N(20M) Haupttasten, TTC Daumentasten
*interner Speicher*
 | 256KB
*Beleuchtung *
| Vorhanden, RGB
*Sensor *
| PixArt PMW 3988
*Maximale Auflösung*
 | 6400 dpi
*Kabellänge *
| 1,8m
*Besonderheiten *
| On-The-Fly DPI Anpassung, RGB Beleuchtung
*Preis *
| 
37€
*Herstellerlink *
| 
GIGABYTE  - PC Peripherals - Mouse - Gaming - XM300Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
_*► Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*_

Das ergonomisch geformte Chassis der XM300 bietet eine leicht taillierte Form und ist dabei auf den reinen rechtshändigen Gebrauch ausgelegt. Bei der Formgebung ist eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zur Razer DeathAdder nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Hierzu tragen vor allen Dingen die kantige Front und die ausgeprägten Fingermulden der beiden Haupttasten bei. Interessanterweise nutzt die XM300 auch den gleichen Sensor wie die DeathAdder(2013), doch dazu an späterer Stelle mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Beim Gehäuse setzt der taiwanesische Hersteller auf einen Materialmix aus glattem Kunststoff für die Oberschale, rauem Plastik für die Seitenteile und einer Gummierung links und rechts in den unteren Fingerbereichen. In Verbindung mit dem niedrigen Gewicht ergibt sich so eine hervorragende Griffigkeit.

Die Farbgestaltung geht Gigabyte gänzlich unkompliziert an und hüllt  die Maus in ein homogenes, schwarzes Farbschema. Als kleiner Blickfang  dient hier lediglich das in 16,8 Mio Farben beleuchtbare Rückenlogo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Maus bietet insgesamt sieben, teilweise frei belegbare Tasten. Abgesehen von den beiden Primärtasten und dem als mittlere Maustaste agierenden Mausrad, finden sich zwei Tasten im Daumenbereich sowie zwei Tasten oberhalb des Mausrades. Letztere dienen in der Standardkonfiguration dazu on-the-fly zwischen vier DPI Stufen durchzuschalten. Ab Werk liegen hier 800, 1.600, 2.400 und 3.200 DPI an, allerdings können die Werte über die Gigabyte Xtreme Macro Engine Software beliebig angepasst werden. Die aktuell gewählte DPI Stufe wird anhand von vier weißen LEDs im vorderen linken Bereich der Maus dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die beiden Daumentasten wurden gut erreichbar platziert und greifen das eher glatte Material der Rückenschale auf, wodurch sie auch beim Ertasten gut von der raueren Seitenverkleidung unterscheidbar sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das gummierte 2-Wege Mausrad bietet eine relativ leichtgängige Rasterung und versorgt den User sowohl mit einem haptischen als auch mit einem leichten akustischen Feedback.

Ein Blick auf die Unterseite bringt die fast mittig platzierte Linse des optischen Sensors zum Vorschein. An dieser Stelle ist es schön zu sehen, dass Gigabyte auf Aufkleber mit Sensor Lobpreisungen rund um die Linse verzichtet. Dadurch wird verhindert, dass sich Dreck und Fusseln vor selbiger sammeln und unter Umständen das Tracking beeinflussen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für die Agilität der XM300 sind drei mit Teflon beschichtete Gleitpads verantwortlich, zwei kleinere im hinteren Bereich und ein breites Pad vorne. Die Kanten wurden leicht abgerundet, dadurch sollen Laufgeräusche auf Stoffpads minimiert werden. Die Dicke der Pads scheint auf den ersten Blick allerdings sehr knapp bemessen.

Beim 1,8 Meter langen Anschlusskabel verzichtet Gigabyte auf eine Ummantelung, was der Verlegbarkeit deutlich zugute kommt, dafür aber optisch nicht sonderlich ansprechend wirkt. Das Kabel verfügt sowohl am USB Anschluss als auch an der Maus selbst über mit einem Knickschutz. Der  vergoldete USB Anschluss wurde mit einem Gigabyte XTREME Schriftzug versehen und sollte dadurch auch im Kabelgewirr unter dem Tisch gut zuordenbar sein.*
Zwischenfazit

*_Nach genauerer Begutachtung lässt sich festhalten, dass der recht vielversprechende optische Eindruck auch weitestgehend auf die Verarbeitungsqualität und Materialgüte übertragen werden kann. Die Spaltmaße sind gleichmäßig und die Verarbeitung wurde sauber umgesetzt. Zwar wirkt die Maus haptisch nicht so wertig wie beispielsweise Konkurrenzprodukte von Herstellern wie Roccat, Razer oder Steelseries. Die Materialgüte und die Verarbeitungsqualität sind dem gesetzten Preispunkt von knapp unter 40€ aber allemal angemessen und erfüllen die Erwartungen. 

Es gibt lediglich zwei Punkte zu bemängeln: Die Haupttasten und das Mausrad wirken etwas klapprig und die Teflon-Gleitpads scheinen auf den ersten Blick sehr dünn._​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
_*► Innenleben
*_
Um sich einen Überblick über das Innere der Maus zu verschaffen ist es zunächst nötig die Gleitpads und den Aufkleber an der Unterseite zu entfernen. Wurde das erledigt, dann kommen vier kleine Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben zum Vorschein, die es zu entfernen gilt. Das Chassis wird im vorderen Bereich zudem noch durch zwei relativ strafe Klipse gehalten. Diese lassen sich mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher gut aushebeln, wenn man die Oberschale am Rücken etwas anhebt. Allerdings ging das im Test mit minimalen Blessuren am Gehäuse einher. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Das Innenleben der XM300 erstreckt sich über zwei blaue PCBs. Dabei springen sofort die beiden  Microswitches vom Omron für die Primärtasten ins Auge. Konkret kommen hier Switches mit der Bezeichnung D2FC-F-7N(20M) zum Einsatz, welche auf 20 Millionen Klicks ausgelegt sind. Die Schalter der Daumentasten stammen von TTC, eine genauere Bezeichnung gab es hier nicht abzulesen, lediglich eine kleine Nummer 17. Dieselben TTC Switches werden unter anderem auch in der Razer DeathAdder(2013) verwendet und verkraften mindestens 5 Millionen Klicks. Die beiden DPI-Tasten sowie die mittlere Maustaste werden durch kleine, nicht weiter  spezifizierte Taster realisiert. Hier lässt sich ohne Weiteres also erstmal keine Aussage über die Haltbarkeit treffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Srollbewegung des Mausrades wird mechanisch erfasst. Dabei fällt auf, dass sowohl das Mausrad als auch die einseitige Aufhängung aus Plastik bestehen. Früher oder später wird diese Mechanik bei starker Beanspruchung also Verschleißerscheinungen erliegen.

Das Herzstück der XM300 bildet, abgesehen vom PixArt PMW 3988 Sensor, ein  Texas-Instruments M430F5510 Microcontroller. Der Controller kümmert  sich um die Signalverarbeitung und alle sonstigen Funktionen der Maus.  Neben diesem, im Bereich der Daumentasten, sitzt der integrierte  Speicher. Das 256KB große Modul von Fudan Microelectronics hört auf die  Bezeichnung FM25F02A.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf der Unterseite des oberen PCBs findet sich mittig der PixArt Sensor sowie daneben ein rauscharmer L1117LG Spannungsglätter von Nikon. Selbiger wurde übrigens auch nochmal an nahezu gleicher Stelle auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des PCBs verbaut. Das untere PCB beherbergt lediglich die IR-LED für die Beleuchtung des Untergrundes sowie die RGB-LED für das Rückenlogo.

Das gesamte Innere wurde durchgehend sauber gearbeitet. Es gibt weder freiliegende Kabel noch Anzeichen dafür, dass zu heiß gelötet wurde. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Der Sensor*



*Bezeichnung*
 | PixArt PMW 3988
*Sensor-Typ *
| Optisch
*Empfindlichkeit *
| 50 - 6400 dpi 
*Frame Rate*
 | bis zu 12500 fps
*max Beschleunigung*
 | 50g
*max Tracking Speed *
| 200 Inches/Sekunde

Gigabyte verbaut mit dem PixArt PMW 3988 eine sehr gute Grundlage für ambitionierte Gamer. Der optische Sensor basiert auf dem Avago ADNS 3090 und wurde ursprünglich in Zusammenarbeit mit Razer entwickelt. Dort kommt er unter anderem in der DeathAdder(2013) zum Einsatz. Der Sensor bietet RAW-Input ohne hardwareseitige Beschleunigung oder sonstige Algorithmen, die in die Mausbewegung eingreifen, wie beispielsweise Angle-Snapping. Die Umsetzung der Zeigerbewegung vom Mauspad auf den Monitor ist also sehr direkt.

Die maximale Auflösung liegt bei 6400 dpi, dabei bietet der Sensor aber noch eine interessante Besonderheit. Normalerweise gibt es bei Maussensoren immer einige fest vorgegebene, native DPI Stufen. Hier agiert der Sensor am genausten. Alle Werte abseits dieser nativen Sensorauflösung werden nur interpoliert und sind damit theoretisch minimal ungenauer. Dieses Verhalten entfällt beim  PixArt PMW 3988. Der Sensor kann also alle Auflösungen zwischen 50-6400 DPI nativ anlegen, ohne dass zusätzliche interne Berechnungen nötig werden. Der Nachteil dabei ist allerdings ein minimaler Smoothing-Effekt, welcher permanent vorhanden ist. Ob dieses Verhalten im Alltag spürbar ist, wird im Praxischeck geklärt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (27. Juli 2016)

*Gigabyte Xtreme Macro Engine*

_*► Gigabyte Xtreme Macro Engine*_

Die Gigabyte XM300 kann selbstverständlich auch ohne die Installation der Xtreme Macro Engine Software genutzt werden. Möchte man jedoch Sensoreigenschaften ändern, Tasten neu belegen oder die Beleuchtung anpassen, dann wird man um die Installation der Treiber-Software nicht herumkommen. Mit einer Größe von knapp über 12MB ist die Software relativ klein und dürfte auch für schwache Internetleitung kein allzu großes Hindernis darstellen: GIGABYTE  - Peripheriegerate - Mause - Gaming - XM300 Download 

Das Interface der Xtreme Macro Engine greift das schwarz-orange Farbschema der Verpackung auf und wirkt beim ersten Öffnen erstmal etwas unübersichtlich, da viele Funktionen auf engen Raum gequetscht werden. Die Software gliedert sich in insgesamt drei Reiter, welche verschiede Funktionen der Maus zusammenfassen. Dabei können bis zu 5 Profile mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen angelegt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im „Assign Key“ Tab lassen sich, wie der Name es eventuell schon andeutet, alle Tasten (abgesehen von der linken Maustaste) mit einer ganzen Reihe von alternativen Funktionen oder aufgenommenen Makros belegen. Zudem versteckt sich in dem Menüabschnitt auch die Möglichkeit die Beleuchtung anzupassen. Neben einem Farbwechsel- und einem Konstant-Modus kann man die Beleuchtung der Maus auf Wunsch auch pulsieren lassen. Die entsprechenden Optionen lassen sich teilweise noch verfeinern. Bei Bedarf lässt sich die Beleuchtung durch runtersetzen der Helligkeit auch gänzlich deaktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der „Manage Macros“ Reiter stellt insgesamt 50 Makrospeicherplätze bereit. Hier lassen sich umfangreiche Makros aufzeichnen und abspeichern. Dabei werden sowohl Tastatur als auch Mauseingaben registriert. Fertig aufgenommene Makros lassen sich im Anschluss noch bearbeiten. Unter anderem können die Pausen zwischen den Eingaben angepasst werden sowie Makros als Endlosschleife definiert werden. Außerdem ist es möglich Makros zu Exportieren beziehungsweise zu importieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der letzte Reiter "Other Settings" beherbergt Einstellungen zur Sensorauflösung (DPI), zum Scroll-Verhalten des Mausrades und zur Polling-Rate. Außerdem kann hier bei Bedarf auf Firmware beziehungsweise Software Updates geprüft werden. Die Sensorauflösung kann in 50er Schritten zwischen 50 und 6400 dpi angepasst werden. Für die Polling Rate stehen insgesamt acht Stufen von 125Hz bis 1000Hz zur Verfügung.

Übrigens werden vorgenommene Sensoreinstellungen im internen Speicher abgelegt und sind dann auch an anderen PCs ohne Treiber verfügbar. Das gilt nicht für Einstellungen an der Beleuchtung oder der Tastenbelegung.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (27. Juli 2016)

*Grundlagen FAQ*

_*► Grundlagen FAQ
*_
Bevor es nun zum eigentlichen Praxisteil übergeht sollen erst einmal ein paar Grundlagen geschaffen werden. Diese Grundlagen sollen dabei helfen die nachfolgenden Messungen der Sensorleistung besser intepretieren zu können. 

*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem optischen Sensor und einem Lasersensor?*

Prinzipiell arbeiten sowohl Lasersensoren als auch optische Sensoren nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip, der Unterschied liegt hauptsächlich bei der verwendeten Lichtquelle. Lasersensoren nutzen einen Oberflächenemitter (VCSEL) wohingegen optische Sensoren auf eine LED beziehungsweise IR-LED setzen. Beide Sensoren nehmen dabei Bilder vom Untergrund auf und errechnen dann anhand von markanten Punkten den Unterschied zwischen zwei Bildern – damit entsteht die eigentliche Mauszeiger-Bewegung.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei gibt es bei beiden Technologien vor und Nachteile:
​

Lasersensoren tasten den Untergrund feiner ab und bieten dadurch höhere DPI Werte. Zudem ist diese Art von Sensor relativ unempfindlich was Oberflächen betrifft. Dafür kommen entsprechende Sensoren oft mit einer hardwareseitigen Beschleunigung daher. 
Optische Sensoren sind direkter bei der Umsetzung, sind dafür aber unter Umständen etwas wählerisch beim verwendeten Untergrund. Optische Mäuse sind außerdem etwas unempfindlicher bei Unreinheiten, wie etwa Fusseln, vor der Linse.

*
Was bedeutet DPI?*

DPI steht für "Dots per Inch" und bezeichnet die Auflösung des Sensors. Manchmal wird auch "Counts per Inch" (CPI) verwendet, die Bedeutung bleibt jedoch die gleiche. Die Maßeinheit legt fest wie viele Punkte der Sensor pro Inch (1 Inch = 2,54cm) wahrnimmt. Dabei wird die Mausbewegung auf dem Bildschirm immer als Differenz zwischen zwei vom Sensor gemessenen Punkten umgesetzt. Bei gleicher Strecke auf dem Mauspad, legt der Mauszeiger also abhängig von der Sensorauflösung mal mehr oder mal weniger Pixel auf dem Bildschirm zurück. Vereinfacht veranschaulichen lässt sich das an folgendem Beispiel:
​

Sensorauflösung 800dpi: Der Mauszeiger legt 800 Pixel auf dem Bildschirm zurück, wenn die Maus 2,54cm auf dem Mauspad bewegt wird. 
Sensorauflösung 1600dpi: Der Mauszeiger legt 1600 Pixel auf dem Bildschirm zurück, wenn die Maus 2,54cm auf dem Mauspad bewegt wird.

Abhängig vom Sensor oder den Treibereinstellungen wird die Mauszeigerbewegung in der Praxis zwar noch von einigen anderen Faktoren beeinflusst, dass Prinzip bleibt aber das gleiche. Grob zusammengefasst wird also die Empfindlichkeit der auf den Bildschirm umgesetzten Mausbewegung über die DPI gesteuert.

*
Was ist Mausbeschleunigung?*

Von Mausbeschleunigung spricht man dann, wenn abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Maus bewegt wird, mehr beziehungsweise weniger Wegstrecke auf dem Bildschirm zurückgelegt wird. Lasersensoren haben oft eine hardwareseitige Mausbeschleunigung integriert, um auch bei schnellen Bewegungen hohe DPI Werte halten zu können. 

Anhand eines kleinen Beispiels soll das Verhalten nochmal verdeutlicht werden:​

Keine Beschleunigung: Die Maus wird auf dem Pad 4cm langsam bewegt und legt auf dem Bildschirm 600 Pixel zurück 
Positive Beschleunigung: Die Maus wird auf dem Pad 4cm schnell bewegt und legt auf dem Bildschirm 900 Pixel zurück 
Negative Beschleunigung: Die Maus wird auf dem Pad 4cm schnell bewegt und legt auf dem Bildschirm 300 Pixel zurück

*
Was ist die Lift-Off Distanz?*

Die Lift-off Distanz (kurz LoD) ist die Höhe, die man eine Maus anheben muss bis das Tracking des Sensors unterbrochen wird. Lasersensoren bieten hier in der Regel im Vergleich zu optischen Sensoren oft eine niedrigere Lift-off Distanz, welche zudem meist konfigurierbar ist.

Prinzipiell ist eine niedrige LoD besser, da beim Umsetzen der Maus das Tracking schneller unterbrochen wird. Im Endeffekt ist das natürlich alles auch eine Frage der Gewohnheit.

*
Was ist die Polling Rate?*

Bei einer Maus handelt es sich um ein passives Gerät. Das bedeutet, dass eine Maus ihre Signale nicht aktiv an den PC sendet, sondern dieser fragt in gewissen Abständen beim Gerät nach und holt sich Informationen über Zeigerbewegung und Klicks. Die Polling Rate gibt dabei an wie oft das Signal pro Sekunde von der Maus abgerufen wird. Üblich sind hier Reaktionszeiten von 125Hz (8ms), 500hz (2ms) oder 1000hz (1ms).

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wieso man dann nicht immer auf die kürzeste Reaktionszeit zurückgreift? Übertreibt man es mit der Polling Rate, dann kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, dass das Betriebssystem die Informationen noch gar nicht verarbeitet hat, während schon neue Informationen nachrücken. In solchen Fällen kommt es dann zu Verzögerungen oder sogar Aussetzern bei der Eingabe. Deswegen wird häufig eine Polling Rate von 500 Hz empfohlen.


*Was ist Angle-Snapping?*

Unter Angle-Snapping beziehungsweise Prediction versteht man eine Glättung der Mausbewegung. Ist die Funktion aktiv, dann werden beispielsweise kleine Abweichungen aus Bewegung der Maus auf dem Pad rausgerechnet, um auf dem Bildschirm eine gradlinigere Bewegung zu erhalten. Es handelt sich also um eine Art Pfadkorrektur. Grade in Spielen sorgt die Funktion für Ungenauigkeiten, wenn es beispielsweise darum geht genau zu zielen. Bei den meisten Sensoren ist Angle-Snapping mittlerweile abschaltbar oder gar nicht mehr vorhanden.


*Was ist Jitter?*

Jitter bedeutet übersetzt so viel wie Zittern und beschreibt ungewollte Ausreiser des Mauszeigers in jegliche Richtungen. Jitter kann beispielsweise durch Dreck vor der Linse entstehen, häufig aber auch durch Fehlinterpretationen des Sensors bei hohen DPI Raten.
​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (28. Juli 2016)

*Praxischeck und Alltagseindrücke*

_*► Praxischeck*_

Was macht eigentlich eine gute Maus aus? Da gibt es die eher subjektiven  Kriterien wie Gehäuseform, Haptik oder Optik, welche bei jedem Menschen  aufgrund von persönlichen Vorlieben oder anatomischer Beschaffenheit  unterschiedlich ausfallen. Als mehr oder weniger  objektives Kriterium kann man den Sensor beziehungsweise die messbare  Sensorleistung nutzen, anhand welcher sich Mäuse relativ gut vergleichen und  beurteilen lassen.

Um hier eine vernünftige Vergleichsbasis zu schaffen musste sich die Gigabyte XM300 mit insgesamt neun Mäusen der Hersteller EpicGear, Roccat, Steelseries und Xtrfy messen. Die Eingabegeräte bieten dabei nicht nur eine breitgefächerte Auswahl an optischen und Laser-Sensoren, sondern entstammen auch unterschiedlichen Preiskategorien, die zum Teil im Bereich der Gigabyte Maus angesiedelt sind, teilweise aber auch deutlich darüber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Praxisteil unterteilt sich in zwei Abschnitte: Synthetische Tests und Alltagseindrücke. Bei den synthetischen Tests wird der reine objektive Eindruck vom verbauten PixArt PMW 3988 Sensor wiedergegeben. Dazu wurden verschiedene  Sensoreigenschaften aufgezeichnet und verglichen. Durch die tägliche Nutzung der Maus wurden natürlich auch viele, eher subjektive Eindrücke gesammelt, welche weiter unten unter dem Punkt "Alltagseindrücke" zusammengefasst wurden. Die XM300 wurde hier in  verschiedenen Szenarien wie Gaming oder Office auf die Probe gestellt und zudem auch auf unterschiedlichen Mauspads bewegt. 

_*
► Synthetische Tests*_

*Enotus Mouse Tester*

Das Tool von Enotus kann unter anderem dazu genutzt werden um zu überprüfen ob die Maus die eingestellte Polling Rate erreicht beziehungsweise halten kann. Nebenbei lassen sich noch andere Eigenschaften wie die Genauigkeit oder der Glättungsfaktor auslesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die XM300 schafft es problemlos die eingestellten Polling Rates stabil zu halten. Im Betrieb werden dabei deutliche Unterschiede zwischen 125Hz und 500Hz spürbar. Der Mauszeiger wirkt mit dem Sprung von 125Hz auf 500Hz viel reaktionsfreudiger. Der Unterschied zu 1000Hz ist nichtmehr spürbar, sodass man aufgrund der höheren (gemessenen) Smoothness und der niedrigeren Systemlast zum 500Hz Modus greifen sollte.

*
Mousetester by Microe*

Der Maustester von Microe (aus dem overclock.net Forum) zeigt die vom Maussensor gemessen Punkte als Rohdaten auf der X- und Y-Achse an und setzt bei Bedarf entweder die Konsistenz der gelieferten Daten oder die Geschwindigkeit in Relation zur Messzeit. Anhand einer Kenn-Linie wird dabei der durchschnittliche Wert aufgezeigt. Starke Ausreißer deuten darauf hin, dass das Tracking nicht ganz zuverlässig gearbeitet hat oder aber optimierende Algorithmen wie Angle Snapping in die Bewegung eingegriffen haben. Die Update Time veranschaulicht die Stabilität der Polling Rate über den Zeitraum der Messung. Im Pfad Diagramm werden die gesammelten Daten als der vom Sensor  getrackte Pfad ausgegeben. Hier zeigt sich schön wie exakt der Sensor  auch bei höheren Auflösungen arbeitet und ob es eventuell Aussetzer gab beziehungsweise Jitter auftritt.

Ziel eines guten Sensors ist es in jedem der Graphen eine möglichst glatte Linie zu haben, was in der Praxis unter alltäglichen Bedingungen jedoch nie erreicht wird. Hier sollte man also nicht mit einer falschen Erwartungshaltung an die Messuangen rangehen!


*Abtastrate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die XM 300 kann alle eingestellten Abtastraten relativ stabil halten. Bei 125Hz fallen etwas größere Schwankungen auf.


*Einfluss der DPI auf die Sensorleistung*




 | 
*Count vs Time* | *Velocity vs Time* | *Path*
*800 dpi* 
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1200 dpi*
 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3200 dpi*
 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*6400 dpi* 
| 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es bleibt festzuhalten, dass der PixArt PMW 3988 Sensor auch in hohen Auflösungen noch eine ordentliche Trackingleistung liefert und kein nenneswertes Jittering aufweist. In niedrigeren Sensor-Auflösungen agiert der Sensor in den Tests etwas genauer beziehungsweise erlaubt sich weniger Fehler.


*Der PixArt PMW 3988 im Vergleich*

Um die Sensorleistung besser einordnen zu können wurde der PixArt PWM 3988 im folgenden Abschnitt einer ganzen Reihe anderer Sensoren gegenübergestellt. Hierzu wurde auch wieder der Mousetester verwendet, wobei die Auflösung soweit wie möglich auf 1000dpi und die Polling Rate auf 500Hz festgesetzt wurde. Bei Mäusen bei denen es nicht möglich war die entsprechende Auflösung zu nutzen, wurde die am nächsten liegende DPI Einstellung verwendet. Als Unterlage wurde die glatte Seite des Func Surcface 1030² XL genutzt. 



*Maus *| *Sensor *| *Sensor-Art* | *Lift-Off Distanz* | *Count vs Time* | *Update Time* | *Velocity vs Time* | *Path*
Gigabyte XM300
 | 
PixArt PMW 3988
  | 
optisch
 | 
4mm
 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xtrfy XG-M2
 | PixArt PMW 3310  | optisch | 1mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steelseries Rival300
 | PixArt PMW 3310DH  | optisch | 1mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steelseries Rival100
 | Avago ADNS S3059-SS | optisch | 1,5mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EpicGear CyclopsX
 | Avago ADNS 3310 | optisch | 3,75mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Roccat Kone Pure Optical
 | Avago ADNS 3090  | optisch | 3,75mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Roccat Kone Pure
 |Avago ADNS 9800  | Laser | 0,75mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steelseries Sensei Wireless
 |  Avago ADNS 9800 | Laser | 1,5mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steelseries Sensei
 | Avago ADNS 9500  | Laser | 1,5mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EpicGear Gekkota
 | Avago ADNS 9800 | Laser| 1,5mm | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch im Vergleich zeigt sich, dass der Sensor der XM300 eine gute Arbeit in allen Bereichen leistet. Ein Unterschied zum Avago ADNS 3090 (auf dessen Grundlage der PixArt Sensor entwickelt wurde) ist im Alltag übrigens weder spübar noch messbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
_*► Alltagseindrücke*_

Zum Testen habe ich mich neben diversen Office-Tätigkeiten und dem täglichen Internetkonsum auf vier mehr oder weniger aktuelle Gamingtitel beschränkt. Hier kamen exemplarisch Doom (4), Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Battlefield 4 und Diablo 3 zum Einsatz. Alle getesteten Spiele stellen unterschiedliche Anfordungen an die Peripherie, von schnellen Richtungswechseln in Doom, hoher Genauigkleit beim Zielen in CS:GO, häufigen DPI Änderungen in Battlefield bis hin zur exzessiven Nutzung der Zusatztasten in Diablo 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Die XM300 wurde dazu auf verschiedenen Unterlagen bewegt, darunter das Xtrfy XTP1-L4-GT-1 Stoffpad, das Steelseries Dex Hybrid-Pad sowie die raue und die glatte Seite des Func Surface 1030² XL Plastikpads. Hier kann man schonmal vorweg nehmen, dass die Maus beziehungsweise das Tracking auf allen Unterlagen ohne Probleme funktionierte. Auf der harten Oberfläche des Func Surface konnte die 102 Gramm leichte Maus am agilsten bewegt werden. Dabei hat sich bestätigt, was beim ersten Betrachten bereits aufgefallen war: Die Teflon-Gleitpads sind sehr dünn. Das hat sich vor allen Dingen durch ein gelegentliches Schleifen des Mausbodens auf dem Mauspad bemerkbar gemacht. Die Verschleißgrenze dürfte also grade auf härteren Mauspads sehr schnell erreicht werden. Zum Glück hat der Hersteller im Lieferumfang bereits für Nachschub gesorgt. Notfalls kann man auch einfach zwei Pads übereinander nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Abhängig von der Beschaffenheit der genutzten Unterlage variiert auch die Lift-off Distanz. Die XM300 bewegt sich hier zwischen 3,25mm und 5,25mm, was für einen optischen Sensor  ein nicht unüblicher Wert ist. Mit einer anderen Linse hätte Gigabyte  die LoD vermutlich senken können, zumindest bekommen es andere Hersteller auch irgendwie hin (siehe Vergleichstabelle bei den synthetischen Tests). Wer selber Hand anlegen will, könnte auch den Tape Trick anwenden.
Auf insgesamt fünf unterschiedlichen Untergründen wurden folgende Werte für die Lift-off Distanz ermittelt:



*Mauspad*
 | *Material* | *gemessene LoD
*
Holztisch | Holz | 3,75mm
FUNC Surface 1030² XL glatt | Kunststoff feine Körnung | 4mm
FUNC Surface 1030² XL rau | Kunststoff grobe Körnung | 5,25mm
Steelseries DeX | Stoff-Silikon Hybrid | 3,5mm
Xtrfy XTP1-L4-GT-1 | Stoff | 3,25mm

Gigabyte bewirbt die XM300 damit für alle Gripp-Arten gleichermaßen geeignet zu sein. Im Prinzip stimmt das auch, solange man mittlere bis große Hände mitbringt, um das relativ große Chassis der Maus zu fassen. Während ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten bei der Nutzung im Finger Tip und Claw Gripp hatte, bereitete mir der Palm Gripp auf Dauer etwas Probleme. Der Scheitelpunkt der Maus liegt etwas zu weit vorne, sodass sich mein Zeigefinger nach längerer Nutzung verkrampfte. Außerdem ist die Ablage für den kleinen Finger und den Ringfinger etwas knapp bemessen, sodass der Palm Gripp nicht die bequemste Art ist, die Maus zu führen. Entsprechend sollte man sich als Nutzer dieser Gripp-Art eventuell andersweitig umsehen oder die Maus zumindest vorher mal irgendwo testen.

Dank der rauen Seiten und der zusätzlichen Gummierung bietet die  Gigabyte Maus zu jeder Zeit eine hervorragende Griffigkeit. In  Verbindung mit dem niedrigen Gewicht und der leichten Verjüngung zur  Basis hin ist das Umsetzen der XM300 ein Leichtes. Der Schwerpunkt liegt  übrigens relativ mittig.

Unabhängig von der Gripp-Art sind alle Maustasten immer gut erreichbar. Der Druckpunkt der Haupttasten und der Daumentasten ist knackig aber nicht zu fest, eine versehentliche Betätigung der Seitentasten ist nahezu ausgeschlossen. Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Tastenlängen der Daumentasten und den damit verbunden unterschiedlichen Hebelwirkungen, ist die vordere Daumentaste minimal straffer als die hintere. Obwohl die zugrundeliegenden Microswitches der Maustasten aus unterschiedlichen Quellen stammen (Omron Haupttasten und TTC Daumentasten) ist die Klickcharakteristik nahezu identisch und lässt sich am besten als unauffällig und eher hellerer Natur beschreiben. Das zwei-Wege Mausrad wirkt zwar etwas wackelig, was aufgrund der einseitigen Aufhängung auch kein Wunder ist, arbeitete während der Testphase aber zuverlässig und präzise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Einer der wichtigsten Faktoren einer Maus ist sicherlich der Sensor. Hier hat die XM300 schon bei den synthetischen Tests eine überzeugende Vorstellung abgeliefert. Auch beim alltäglichen Gebrauch verrichtete der optische Pixart PMW 3899 Sensor seine Arbeit hervorragend und vermittelt einen sehr direkten und präzisen Eindruck. Die XM300 lässt sich selbst mit einer höheren Sensorauflösung noch ganz brauchbar bedienen, solange man etwas Fingerspitzengefühl an den Tag legt oder aber eine entsprechend hohe Displayauflösung nutzt. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch die Zeigergeschwindigkeit runterregeln. Auffälliges Jittering oder andere Sensor-Fehlfunktionen waren unabhängig von den Sensoreinstellungen weder sichtbar noch spürbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (28. Juli 2016)

*Fazit*

_*► Fazit*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

Gigabyte hat mit der XM300 ein durchaus interessantes Produkt im Sortiment, welches sich vor der namhaften Konkurrenz (im gleichen Preisbereich) nicht verstecken muss. Die Maus überzeugt mit einem sehr guten und präzisen optischen Sensor, einer hohen Verarbeitungsqualität sowie mit einer dem Preis durchaus angemessenen Materialgüte. Die verwendeten Switches von Omron sind zwar erwähnenswert, aber sicherlich kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal in der Preisklasse. Mit der RGB Beleuchtung des Rückenlogos steht der XM300 außerdem ein nett anzusehendes Gimmick zur Seite, welches sich bei Bedarf auch abschalten lässt.

Das relativ bullige, schwarze Chassis beherbergt insgesamt sieben, gut erreichbare Tasten und richtet sich vornehmlich an Spieler mit mittleren bis großen Händen. Die Maus weißt dabei sehr gute Gripp-Eigenschaften auf und liegt dank der ergonomischen Form prinzipiell auch gut in der Hand. Allerdings war mir persönlich der Scheitelpunkt des Chassis zu weit vorne gesetzt, weswegen die Nutzung im Palmgripp auf Dauer relativ unbequem wurde. Andere Gripparten bereiten keine Probleme. Punkte verschenkt die Maus im Bereich der Hauptmaustasten, denn hier wirkt das Gehäuse recht klapprig. Etwas dickerer Kunststoff bei der Oberschale hätte dieses Problem vermutlich umgangen. Außerdem sind die angebrachten Teflon-Gleitpads ziemlich dünn, sodass die Verschleißgrenze auf härteren Mauspads schnell erreicht werden sollte.

Trotz der im Test aufgedeckten negativen Punkte bekommt man mit der Gigabyte XM300 unterm Strich ein gutes Gesamtpaket mit einem fairen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei einem Preis von aktuell 37€ ist es zudem nicht selbstverständlich, dass im Lieferumfang noch zwei Sets Wechselgleitpads enthalten sind. Die Gigabyte XM300 wird aus diesem Grund mit dem Gold Brain und dem Preis-Leistungs Brain ausgezeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​_*
weiterführende Links:

*Produktseite: GIGABYTE  - Peripheriegerate - Mause - Gaming - XM300
Herstellerseite: GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr
_​


----------



## Braineater (1. August 2016)

Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Anmerkungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer gern gesehen


----------



## Badt (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Wow, sehr guter und umfangreicher Test, da kann sich so manch eine Redaktion mal eine Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Caduzzz (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Super!!!


edit: so, jetzt hab' ich mal Zeit zum Schreiben. Wirklich guter, *sehr(!)*, ausführlicher Test mit *blingbling* Effekt. Mir gefällt die Maus, vor allem für den Preis, gut. Optisch ansprechend, mir zwar zu groß(hoch), aber anscheinend durchaus eine gute Empfehlung.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Super Test! Das war der wohl ausführlichste Maustest den ich bisher gelesen habe. Die meisten "Fachzeitschriften " können da nicht mithalten.
Mach Weiter so! Würde mich sehr über mehr  Reviews von dir freuen!


----------



## S754 (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Das geringe Gewicht würde ich eher nicht positiv sondern neutral bewerten, da es auch Leute gibt die gerne eine schwere Maus haben und es einfach eine Geschmackssache ist. Würde eher negativ bewerten, dass man keine Gewichte einlegen kann.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Ich hatte heute morgen einen eigenen Thread eröffnet für Ersatz einer G400 Logitech, habe mir aufgrund deines Tests einfach mal die Gigabyte angeschafft. Die sehen ja optisch erstmal gleich aus. Meine angeforderten DPI Knöpfe hat die ja auch


----------



## Braineater (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*



S754 schrieb:


> Das geringe Gewicht würde ich eher nicht positiv sondern neutral bewerten, da es auch Leute gibt die gerne eine schwere Maus haben und es einfach eine Geschmackssache ist. Würde eher negativ bewerten, dass man keine Gewichte einlegen kann.



Danke für den berechtigten Einwand. Hab die Pro-Con Liste entsprechend angepasst. Eine Gewichtsanpassung würde ich bei Mäusen in der Preisklasse allerdings nicht unbedingt erwarten, deswegen habe ich es entsprechend auch weggelassen


----------



## S754 (1. August 2016)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gamingmaus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Naja z.B. die Sharkoon Drakonia kostet auch nur 30-35€ und dort kann man Gewichte einlegen.


----------



## JackA (1. August 2016)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor solchen Bomben-Reviews. Gute Arbeit, danke dafür 




S754 schrieb:


> Naja z.B. die Sharkoon Drakonia kostet auch nur 30-35€ und dort kann man Gewichte einlegen.


Ja, und dann hat man einen Krücken-Sensor. Ich bin zwar auch ein Fan von schweren Mäusen, aber der Sensor entscheidet die Genauigkeit.
1. Mausform
2. Maussensor
3. Mausgewicht
4. Tastenanzahl
5. Software
6. Design
So würde ich meine Mausprios einordnen.


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2016)

Gut, dass ich nicht Tester geworden bin. Mein Test wäre deinem wohl nicht würdig gewesen. Sehr umfangreich und wirklich gut zu Lesen.
Respekt und Hut ab


----------



## Kindercola (2. August 2016)

da fällt einem glatt die Kinnlade runter  super schönes Review


----------



## Braineater (2. August 2016)

Danke erstmal für das bisherige Feedback  Freut mich, dass das Review gut ankommt, dann hat sich die Mühe ja gelohnt 

@target2804: Mach dich nicht so klein! Ich bin mir sicher, du hättest auch einen guten Test abgeliefert.


----------



## Varroa (3. August 2016)

Ok das war mal ein sehr ausführliches Review. Respekt!

Ich habe die Maus auch schon einmal für einen Abend auf einer Lan Party getestet und fand sie lag subjektiv sehr gut in der Hand.
Was mich aber gestört hat war das ich zwar die Farbe der LED auf der Rückseite ändern konnte aber der DPI Anzeiger vorne links die Farbe nicht geändert hat. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die LED der Rückseite am Ende auf die gleiche Farbe wie die vordere LED gestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. August 2016)

Wow. Absolut herausragende Arbeit. 
Vote 4 Main. 

Ich hatte die XM300 auch schon mal in der Hand aber irgendwie hat mir das Gefühl (rein subjektiv) nicht wirklich zugesagt.
Naja, wenn du gefühlte 10 Jahre mit ner MX518 unterwegs bist ist wahrscheinlich ALLES andere ungewohnt^^


----------



## Braineater (4. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hatte die XM300 auch schon mal in der Hand aber irgendwie hat mir das Gefühl (rein subjektiv) nicht wirklich zugesagt.
> Naja, wenn du gefühlte 10 Jahre mit ner MX518 unterwegs bist ist wahrscheinlich ALLES andere ungewohnt^^



Danke euch 

Ich hatte anfangs genau das gleiche "Problem" mit der XM300. Ich nutze seit Jahren eigentlich nur Mäuse von Steelseries und bin grade was Oberflächen betrifft einen recht hohen Standard gewohnt. Ich fand im ersten Moment, dass sich die Maus aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichtes und des fehlenden Soft-Coating irgendwie billig angefühlt hat. Nachdem ich etwas mit der Giagbyte Maus gearbeitet hatte, hat sich das dann aber als unbegründet herausgestellt. Grade auch wenn man den Preis vor Augen behält (auch wenn es für das Geld früher schon High-End bekommen hat, aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte  )


----------



## Braineater (5. August 2016)

Ich habe noch ein Paar Infos zu den TTC Microswitches für die Daumentasten in Erfahrung gebracht und entsprechd im Text ergänzt  Außerdem noch ein Vergleichsbild optischer vs Laser Sensor eingefügt.

Falls euch noch was einfällt, was man noch ergänzen könnte: Immer raus mit der Sprache


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (5. August 2016)

ich habe die XM300 ab heute in Verwendung. Vorher lief die Logitech G400 noch.. die auch noch einigermaßen funktionsfähig ist.

Ich weiß nicht so genau was für einen Griff ich habe, jedoch kann ich die XM300 nicht so anfassen wie die G400. Mir kommt es vor, als wenn nun der Mittelfinger für den rechtsklick zuständig ist, wo er bei der G400 noch das Mausrad bedient hat... außerdem tut nun der kleine finger weh 

Ich werde mir das übers WE mal antun, und die ansonsten nächste Woche wieder zurückschicken... ich trauere so meiner G400 hinterher


----------



## Braineater (6. August 2016)

Die alten Logitech Nager waren leider auch nahezu perfekt, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass eine Umgewöhnung nicht immer so leicht ist.

Man unterscheidet eigentlich 3 Gripp-Arten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich im Test geschrieben habe komme ich mit der Xm300 aufgrund des ungünstig gesetzten Scheitelpunktes im Palm Gripp auch nicht so gut klar. Ich bin eher flachere Mäuse mit kurzen Rücken gewohnt.


----------



## Klutten (6. August 2016)

Ein "Like" habe ich schon vom Tablet aus da gelassen, möchte die Gelegenheit aber nutzen, noch mal direkt meinen Respekt für die erbrachte Arbeit hier zu lassen. 

Tolle Bilder, viele technische Hintergrundinformationen, was will man mehr. Auch die Aufmachung und Struktur des Threads gefällt mir sehr gut. So macht das Lesen gleich doppelt Spaß.


----------



## Braineater (7. August 2016)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## dau_proofed (8. August 2016)

Mega ausführlicher und informativer Maustest. Mit den vielen zusätzlichen Infos ja schon fast ein Guide  Da vergebe ich gern meine 5Sterne.


----------



## Braineater (10. August 2016)

Danke


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (12. August 2016)

danke für die kurze Erklärung der Grip-Arten. Habe meine XM300 nun aber bereits für die Rücksendung vorbereitet. An sich eine Top Maus. Leider ist meine Hand ergonomisch ungeeignet :S

Bin jetzt auf die Logitech G700s umgestiegen... und auch hier nicht 100% zufrieden :O

Ich glaub ich geh demnächst bei sowas mal in den nächsten Elektrofachhandel und teste direkt... doofes Internetzeitalter wo man von der Couch aus alles mögliche bestellen kann :/


----------



## Braineater (13. August 2016)

Hast du dir schonmal die Mäuse von Roccat genauer angeschaut?

Die Kone Pure (Optical) könnte eventuell was für dich sein. Allerdings wird die glaube ich nichtmehr produziert  Wenns größer sein soll die XTD Optical.

Vielleicht sind auch die Cougar 300M oder 400M einen Blick wert.


----------



## Tilfred (13. August 2016)

So muß das sein. Sehr schöner Beitrag.

Ich suche schon lange einen Ersatz für meine MX 518.  Sie sollte genauso sein nur ohne Kabel und vielleicht ein paar Tasten mehr. Kannst Du da was empfehlen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. August 2016)

Sehr schickes Review, Hut ab!
Ist ja schon fast ein FAQ-Sticky draus geworden


----------



## Braineater (14. August 2016)

Tilfred: wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Bei kabellosen mäusen ist die Auswahl nicht groß. Spontan würd mir was im Bereich logitech g602 oder g702 einfallen.  Kommt ganz auf deine Vorlieben an. 

Ich denke aber mal fast, dass du mit der Frage mit einem eigenen Thread mehr Leute erreichst

Kabelbinder: vielen Dank für dein Feedback


----------



## Bastian_Bux (26. August 2016)

@Braineater

Vielen Dank für diese Review. Habe mir die Maus jetzt auch bestellt


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2016)

Hervorragendes Review, besser gehts kaum.
Die Maus ist wirklich interessant und wird mal auf meine Liste kommen


----------



## Braineater (27. August 2016)

Danke für euer Feedback 

@Bastian: Du kannst ja mal kurz deine Eindrücke schildern, wenn du die Maus hast.


----------



## Bastian_Bux (27. August 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback
> 
> @Bastian: Du kannst ja mal kurz deine Eindrücke schildern, wenn du die Maus hast.


Das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun  
Müsste Ende nächster Woche soweit sein.


----------



## Bastian_Bux (1. September 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback
> 
> @Bastian: Du kannst ja mal kurz deine Eindrücke schildern, wenn du die Maus hast.



So, ich habe die Maus heute bekommen 

Sie gefällt mir recht gut, hat ein sehr präzises Steuergefühl und liegt prima in der Hand. 

Was mich allerdings ziemlich stört ist A) die laute rechte Taste (lauter als links) und B) das sehr laute Rad, was extrem störend ist, wenn man keine Kopfhörer aufhat. Das klingt irgendwie klappernd/scheppernd. Lässt sich schlecht beschreiben*. Ist aber nervig. Falls sich das nicht gibt, werde ich die Maus leider zurückgeben müssen.

Edit
*Das Mausrad hat sehr viel seitliches Spiel, wodurch das Klackern entsteht.


----------



## Braineater (2. September 2016)

Wenn du dir mal den Inneren Aufbau der Maus anschaust, dann weißt du auch woher das mit dem Mausrad kommt ^^ Mein Mausrad ist zwar auch etwas klapprig, aber nicht so schlimm, das es wirklich stören würde bzw das man die Geräusche durch den Kopfhörer hört.
Das Problem ließe sich vermutlich mit einem kleinen Stück Papier lösen, dass du zwischen Mausrad und Mausraderfassung klemmst, damit das Rad straffer sitzt. Aber es ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck einer neuen Maus diese zu öffnen, damit alles den Vorstellungen entspricht.

Das die Primärtasten unterschiedlich laut sind ist vermutlich dem Gehäuseaufbau geschuldet, denn die Schalter für beide Tasten sind definitiv die gleichen.


----------



## Bastian_Bux (2. September 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Mein Mausrad ist zwar auch etwas klapprig, aber nicht so schlimm, das es wirklich stören würde bzw das man die Geräusche durch den Kopfhörer hört.


Mich stört es ja auch nur wenn ich keine Kopfhörer aufhabe 

Ohne dieses Klappern wäre es wirklich eine Top Maus und für meinen Bedarf vollkommen ausreichend. Aber nun muss ich wohl wieder dutzende Reviews durchgehen, um was anderes passendes zu finden


----------



## Braineater (2. September 2016)

Ups, da hab ich mich wohl verlesen  Gut, aber es bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man mit dem gekauften Produkt nicht zufrieden ist.

Die Rival300 könnte für dich eventuell interessant sein. Und wenn du genug Geld locker hast vll auch die Rival700 (die mir persönlich von der Form noch mehr zusagt, da sie kürzer ist als die 300).

Die Razer Deathadder (Chroma) ist ja formtechnisch ziemlich gleich zur XM300, wenn dich die fehlenden DPI Tasten nicht stören, dann ist die sicherlich auch einen Blick wert. Falls du keine RGB Beleuchtung brauchst, dann wäre die 2013er Version eine Empfehlung.

Sonst eventuell noch die Logitech G402?


----------



## Bastian_Bux (2. September 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Ups, da hab ich mich wohl verlesen  Gut, aber es bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man mit dem gekauften Produkt nicht zufrieden ist.
> 
> Die Rival300 könnte für dich eventuell interessant sein. Und wenn du genug Geld locker hast vll auch die Rival700 (die mir persönlich von der Form noch mehr zusagt, da sie kürzer ist als die 300).
> 
> ...




Ja, ist eigentlich echt schade, weil die XM300 so eigentlich super ist. Aber nützt ja nichts. 

Die beiden Rivals hatte ich schon auf meinem Merkzettel, wobei mir die 700er zu teuer ist. Die Razer Deathadder Chroma klingt interessant. Ich mag das schlichte Design  

Die Logitech Space-Mäuse sagen mir eher nicht so  zu. Jetzt soll ja die Tage die neue G Pro Gaming-Maus rauskommen. Aber darüber ist ja noch nichts bekannt und die dürfte ja preislich auch noch um einiges höher liegen. 

RGB Beleuchtung bei einer Maus bin ich eigentlich kein Fan von. Liegt ja eh die meiste Zeit die Hand drauf


----------



## Braineater (2. September 2016)

Bastian_Bux schrieb:


> Die Logitech Space-Mäuse sagen mir eher nicht so  zu. Jetzt soll ja die Tage die neue G Pro Gaming-Maus rauskommen. Aber darüber ist ja noch nichts bekannt und die dürfte ja preislich auch noch um einiges höher liegen.
> 
> RGB Beleuchtung bei einer Maus bin ich eigentlich kein Fan von. Liegt ja eh die meiste Zeit die Hand drauf



Bei der Razer gibt es die DeathAdder 2013 ohne RGB BlingBling für ca 47€. Die Maus hat den gleichen Sensor wie die XM300.

Meinst du die G403 von Logitech? Die wird in der kabelgebundenen Variante um die 70€ kosten und sonst halt auf einen optischen PixArt PMW3366 setzen. Definitiv ein Top Sensor


----------



## Bastian_Bux (2. September 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Meinst du die G403 von Logitech? Die wird in der kabelgebundenen Variante um die 70€ kosten und sonst halt auf einen optischen PixArt PMW3366 setzen. Definitiv ein Top Sensor


Nee, die meine ich  
Logitech Pro Gaming-Maus fur eSports-Profis

Ich werde die 2013er DeathAdder mal ordern


----------



## Bastian_Bux (9. September 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Bei der Razer gibt es die DeathAdder 2013 ohne RGB BlingBling für ca 47€. Die Maus hat den gleichen Sensor wie die XM300.


Gehört ja eigentlich nicht zu Thema, aber ich hab die Razer gestern bekommen und bin absolut begeistert  Top verarbeitet, kein Knarzen oder lautes Klacken. Danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Braineater (9. September 2016)

Super, dann viel Spaß mit der Maus


----------



## Braineater (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?*

Nach etwas mehr als 3 Jahren im täglichen Einsatz bei mir auf Arbeit hat sich heute der mittlere Mausklick verabschiedet  Angesichts des Preises geht das in Ordnung denke ich ^^


----------

